# Reskinning a ebling



## Jkochensparger (Apr 4, 2018)

I started knocking some rust off my ebling back blade and then the rust holes appeared under the power coating. Has anyone replaces the skin on the center section of a 12' plow? Should I just take it to a local welder or does ebling offer a replacement part? I know the most economical way is to take a plasma cutter and do it myself but that's not something I have time to do right now. 
Thanks Jim


----------



## Jkochensparger (Apr 4, 2018)

I can’t figure out how to edit the post to fix a couple of typos. “Replaced” & “powder coating” oh well


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Was that stored in the salt bin?!? Holy cow! Was it run with a spreader or did you just neglected it that much?


----------



## Jkochensparger (Apr 4, 2018)

I bought it used and it really did not look that bad. I used it two seasons and it was a great tool. I did not use it last year. The rust seamed to grow from under the power coating There were a few pin holes that grew when I got the hammer out. Rust never sleeps. I am not ready to through it away but I don’t want it to bleed me either.


----------



## Jkochensparger (Apr 4, 2018)

Negelect


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Road/highway salt baby
Never got washed after an event 

Rode hard put away wet


----------



## Jkochensparger (Apr 4, 2018)

Rust growing under sealed powder coat is a huge contributor. I have a brand new western blade bought in 2001 stored in a dry pole barn. Never used, all the powder coating is flaking off with lots of rust underneath. I’ll take some of the credit for the abuse. I am tired of being the Guinea pig for all the manufactures.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

How old is that blade? 

Our ebling had a salt spreader mounted on it. For probably 10 years we ran it every season rarely washing it. It had very little rust compared to what you have there. Maybe poor powder coating process. I remember some paint peeling on the wings in certain areas within year of purchase.

I would run it as is if structurally ok. Then next summer get it sandblasted, welded up and powdercoated. 

If all the pivot points are ovaled and wing hinges are shot then maybe its time to retire it. Ours became a floppy mess and seemed too costly to try to install bushings or replace mounts to take the slop out.


----------



## Jkochensparger (Apr 4, 2018)

It’s probably a 2012 -2013 model it has the old style wiring harness with the 2 trailer 4 pole harnesses the bonded with the red tape and the green wire and then the other group. It’s salty down here by Detroit. I have a 1998 western plow in better shape that has plowed commercial lots after we have salted and residential since it was new.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

por15

its great paint.
scratch your flaked paint off.
quick wire wheel and paint it with por15


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Both of mine looked like that before I sold them. One was only 3 seasons old and washed religiously. Little chips in the powder coat from rocks etc off the tires let salt water seep in and the rest is history. I wouldn’t count on Ebling being very helpful with parts either. Every time I ordered parts it took at least a week to even get them shipped. 

Loved the plows, but the parts support sucked, and for what they cost they should have replaceable pins AND greasable bushings in all the joints. Tech support from the shop guys was awesome.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm of the opinion that a good quality paint will do better at not allowing water / rust under a chip or pinhole. Seems like powder coating is definitely more ware resistant but as soon as a little rust starts, it gets under big areas and grows without being able to notice it till it looks like the OP's Ebling.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Clean it up good, get it down to bare metal where patching is needed and weld it up. Prime and repaint, put it back to work. Don't over think it and make things complicated. Good Luck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ebling switched powder coasters a few years back...for obvious reasons. Nothing to do with being washed or stored in a salt bin, their powder coater did a crap job prepping the steel. 

I'm sure you could get a new moldboard if you wanted.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ebling switched powder coasters a few years back...for obvious reasons. Nothing to do with being washed or stored in a salt bin, their powder coater did a crap job prepping the steel.
> 
> I'm sure you could get a new moldboard if you wanted.


The hose ends are not powder coated. It's definitely been neglected and left out in the elements. That one is about as bad as I've seen on here.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

WIPensFan said:


> The hose ends are not powder coated. It's definitely been neglected and left out in the elements. That one is about as bad as I've seen on here.


Apparently they dont salt the roads in WI?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Jkochensparger said:


> I bought it used and it really did not look that bad. I used it two seasons and it was a great tool. I did not use it last year. The rust seamed to grow from under the power coating There were a few pin holes that grew when I got the hammer out. Rust never sleeps. I am not ready to through it away but I don't want it to bleed me either.


Did you buy that from Oomkes??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> The hose ends are not powder coated. It's definitely been neglected and left out in the elements. That one is about as bad as I've seen on here.


Sure....k...whatever...obviously once again I don't know what I'm talking about and you do.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure....k...whatever...obviously once again I don't know what I'm talking about and you do.


Agreed


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Landgreen said:


> Apparently they dont salt the roads in WI?


FF, grease or whatever you want on there to prevent corrosion.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure....k...whatever...obviously once again I don't know what I'm talking about and you do.


That has nothing to do with salt and lack of general care?? Ok...Ebling can't paint. I'm good with that.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Landgreen said:


> Apparently they dont salt the roads in WI?


And who said they don't salt roads in WI?? Does your equipment look like that too? Mine never did.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Little Kroil will make them rusty fittings work like new ones.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> That has nothing to do with salt and lack of general care?? Ok...Ebling can't paint. I'm good with that.


OP wasn't asking about the fittings. He was axing about reskinning the main moldboard structural steel.

I answered his question as to why it was rusting. Nothing to do with where it was parked or washing. Because it didn't. That's the biggest problem with powder coating is piss poor steel prep.which is why Ebling switched powder coaters.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

FredG said:


>


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> OP wasn't asking about the fittings. He was axing about reskinning the main moldboard structural steel.
> 
> I answered his question as to why it was rusting. Nothing to do with where it was parked or washing. Because it didn't. That's the biggest problem with powder coating is piss poor steel prep.which is why Ebling switched powder coaters.





Mark Oomkes said:


> OP wasn't asking about the fittings. He was axing about reskinning the main moldboard structural steel.
> 
> I answered his question as to why it was rusting. Nothing to do with where it was parked or washing. Because it didn't. That's the biggest problem with powder coating is piss poor steel prep.which is why Ebling switched powder coaters.


And I had some questions of my own which the OP answered right away.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Jkochensparger said:


> View attachment 186534
> View attachment 186535
> I started knocking some rust off my ebling back blade and then the rust holes appeared under the power coating. Has anyone replaces the skin on the center section of a 12' plow? Should I just take it to a local welder or does ebling offer a replacement part? I know the most economical way is to take a plasma cutter and do it myself but that's not something I have time to do right now.
> Thanks Jim


 Jim, Don't worry about the haters, the guys that are bashing you on neglect never plowed more than a couple hours a day. If they plowed 20 to 24 hrs in one event they would know washing and putting it's pajama's on and giving it it's teddy bear after every use is not always possible, Furthermore If you can't recondition or buy new now and then they don't know how to earn money anyways.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

FredG said:


> Jim, Don't worry about the haters, the guys that are bashing you on neglect never plowed more than a couple hours a day. If they plowed 20 to 24 hrs in one event they would know washing and putting it's pajama's on and giving it it's teddy bear after every use is not always possible, Furthermore If you can't recondition or buy new now and then they don't know how to earn money anyways.


:laugh:


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Ebling's powder coating is horrible. Mine was rusted


















under the paint/flaking paint right out of the box NEW.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

WIPensFan said:


> And who said they don't salt roads in WI?? Does your equipment look like that too? Mine never did.


Now that Tony Evers will be governor, they probably won't have any money left to spend on salt....................


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

midnight pumpkin said:


> Ebling's powder coating is horrible. Mine was rusted
> View attachment 186587
> View attachment 186588
> View attachment 186589
> under the paint/flaking paint right out of the box NEW.


Must have been shipped in a salt truck...and obviously you didn't wash it when you got it.

I'm sure it wouldn't have worked, but I would have sent it back.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

correct, i don't wash brand new equipment while uncrating it. If i wasn't half way across the Country from Ebling, it would have gone back. It looked like it was rusted when it was painted. Like the steel was left bare for a while, then they painted it.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Must have been shipped in a salt truck...and obviously you didn't wash it when you got it.
> 
> I'm sure it wouldn't have worked, but I would have sent it back.


Havent heard from Jim in a while. I assume he was shamed into washing all his plows right now.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

There has been no bigger champion for Ebling plows than Oomkes on here for years! Now what??


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I think Mark praises what ebling does for making his plow trucks productive, not that they are the perfect product.
I've created a graveyard of equip in my lifetime, alot that was shiny new and that kids now see as dinosaurs. Every piece has it's use and makes me money but they also have had their flaws that I cursed along the way...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I thought they switched powder coating companies??:laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> I thought they switched powder coating companies??:laugh:


You're not very bright, are you?


----------



## Jkochensparger (Apr 4, 2018)

FredG said:


> Clean it up good, get it down to bare metal where patching is needed and weld it up. Prime and repaint, put it back to work. Don't over think it and make things complicated. Good Luck.


Thanks Fred, sounds like a plan.


----------



## Jkochensparger (Apr 4, 2018)

Landgreen said:


> Havent heard from Jim in a while. I assume he was shamed into washing all his plows right now.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

This is not a perfect world, so Ebling had a issue with unprepared steel before paint. It is still a useful and productive way to move snow. Is this stuff purchased with the intention of earning money or to be treated like a classic car.

Equipment that works hard should show a little ware. This is why most are reconditioning in the fall before the snow and ice gets here. For Gods sake recently I would rather sit at my dining room table with a bunch of chickens then read some of these threads.





 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> There has been no bigger champion for Ebling plows than Oomkes on here for years! Now what??


What does being a fan of a product have to do with it... So certain things need more RD and perfecting, doesn't mean they don't work... There are products that make everyone's jobs easier, more cost effective etc... Just like your nonsense about the Snowrator... It paid for itself probably three or four times last year... But a smart guy like you already knew that I'm sure...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> What does being a fan of a product have to do with it... So certain things need more RD and perfecting, doesn't mean they don't work... There are products that make everyone's jobs easier, more cost effective etc... Just like your nonsense about the Snowrator... It paid for itself probably three or four times last year... But a smart guy like you already knew that I'm sure...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

WIPensFan said:


>


It's just Oomkes Minion....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

FredG said:


> This is not a perfect world, so Ebling had a issue with unprepared steel before paint. It is still a useful and productive way to move snow. Is this stuff purchased with the intention of earning money or to be treated like a classic car.
> 
> Equipment that works hard should show a little ware. This is why most are reconditioning in the fall before the snow and ice gets here. For Gods sake recently I would rather sit at my dining room table with a bunch of chickens then read some of these threads.
> 
> ...


Yeah, like when you go buy a new vehicle, and the paint is chipped, peeling and rust has already formed underneath...the salesman/woman says to you...sure the paint is rough, but it still runs, drives and performs just like new! Ohh ok, great i'll Take it.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 186596
> 
> 
> It's just Oomkes Minion....


Now that's funny!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 186596
> 
> 
> It's just Oomkes Minion....


Don't you have some pancake breakfast for your Lions club you need to be working...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Don't you have some pancake breakfast for your Lions club you need to be working...


No


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> No


Well I really don't have time for your shenanigans today I have to get to Great Clips and find a new pair of jorts for tomorrow as the plow Lord will be in town...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

WIPensFan said:


> Yeah, like when you go buy a new vehicle, and the paint is chipped, peeling and rust has already formed underneath...the salesman/woman says to you...sure the paint is rough, but it still runs, drives and performs just like new! Ohh ok, great i'll Take it.


 No I would not be talking to a salesperson. I don't deal with the little brother The sales manager or the GM would have to deal with me. My vast knowledge in the car franchise they would have to get the GM anyways, most SP would not have a clue of what I was talking about.

We are not talking about a new car that would not be for sale if it had paint damage anyways. The OP come here for advice which Oomakes gave him the answer to the paint damage. Others told him to recondition it and put it back to work and don't look back. You and another :terribletowel:started bashing it cause the OP neglected it. So what the fittings have rust on them? You ever heard of Kroil? In most peoples mind this is a work hard piece of equipment and intended to do that, therefore if it looks like a new one it has not been worked hard. Had you ever had to cobb up a old salt truck that ran like a new one but the salt flat out ate it up?

So quit trying to change everything around for your own agenda. Get with it you are talking with Businessmen that don't have time to wash and wax everything and put it to bed. Not suggesting you don't clean your equipment the best you can but sometime there is a reason and it don't have to be neglect.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well I really don't have time for your shenanigans today I have to get to Great Clips and find a new pair of jorts for tomorrow as the plow Lord will be in town...


I will be with him...I gotta see for myself what kinda Hillbilly I'm dealing with


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

FredG said:


> No I would not be talking to a salesperson. I don't deal with the little brother The sales manager or the GM would have to deal with me. My vast knowledge in the car franchise they would have to get the GM anyways, most SP would not have a clue of what I was talking about.
> 
> We are not talking about a new car that would not be for sale if it had paint damage anyways. The OP come here for advice which Oomakes gave him the answer to the paint damage. Others told him to recondition it and put it back to work and don't look back. You and another :terribletowel:started bashing it cause the OP neglected it. So what the fittings have rust on them? You ever heard of Kroil? In most peoples mind this is a work hard piece of equipment and intended to do that, therefore if it looks like a new one it has not been worked hard. Had you ever had to cobb up a old salt truck that ran like a new one but the salt flat out ate it up?
> 
> So quit trying to change everything around for your own agenda. Get with it you are talking with Businessmen that don't have time to wash and wax everything and put it to bed. Not suggesting you don't clean your equipment the best you can but sometime there is a reason and it don't have to be neglect.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

WIPensFan said:


>


Me crying? :laugh::laugh: Does your DR know you behave this way? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

FredG said:


> No I would not be talking to a salesperson. I don't deal with the little brother The sales manager or the GM would have to deal with me. My vast knowledge in the car franchise they would have to get the GM anyways, most SP would not have a clue of what I was talking about.
> 
> Fred in the Dealership


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Fred as the dealer...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

FredG said:


> Me crying? :laugh::laugh: Does your DR know you behave this way? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 186598


Herb!!!


----------



## Jkochensparger (Apr 4, 2018)

FredG said:


> No I would not be talking to a salesperson. I don't deal with the little brother The sales manager or the GM would have to deal with me. My vast knowledge in the car franchise they would have to get the GM anyways, most SP would not have a clue of what I was talking about.
> 
> We are not talking about a new car that would not be for sale if it had paint damage anyways. The OP come here for advice which Oomakes gave him the answer to the paint damage. Others told him to recondition it and put it back to work and don't look back. You and another :terribletowel:started bashing it cause the OP neglected it. So what the fittings have rust on them? You ever heard of Kroil? In most peoples mind this is a work hard piece of equipment and intended to do that, therefore if it looks like a new one it has not been worked hard. Had you ever had to cobb up a old salt truck that ran like a new one but the salt flat out ate it up?
> 
> So quit trying to change everything around for your own agenda. Get with it you are talking with Businessmen that don't have time to wash and wax everything and put it to bed. Not suggesting you don't clean your equipment the best you can but sometime there is a reason and it don't have to be neglect.


I am not opposed to fixing things I just did not want to get carried away like last time.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks great so far.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Freshwater said:


> Looks great so far.


I don't think that's the ebling...lol


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> I don't think that's the ebling...lol


Too many pond chemicals would be my first guess.....


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Only natural for me... its definitely going to my brain though


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Jkochensparger said:


> View attachment 186608
> View attachment 186607
> 
> I am not opposed to fixing things I just did not want to get carried away like last time.


Looks like you can fix the Ebling with your skills. Good luck with the project. Post it up if and when you do it.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

scottr said:


> I'm of the opinion that a good quality paint will do better at not allowing water / rust under a chip or pinhole. Seems like powder coating is definitely more ware resistant but as soon as a little rust starts, it gets under big areas and grows without being able to notice it till it looks like the OP's Ebling.


Washed after each event, at a minimum washed every week. Stored inside when not on the truck.
Fluid film at least once or twice a year. 
I probably should have at least sanded and primed this past summer, but didn't. 
Not an ebling,.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> Washed after each event, at a minimum washed every week. Stored inside when not on the truck.
> Fluid film at least once or twice a year.
> I probably should have at least sanded and primed this past summer, but didn't.
> Not an ebling,.
> View attachment 186616


I told you it should be washed between each account, primed and painted after every push.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I told you it should be washed between each account, primed and painted after every push.


SKWPE


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I told you it should be washed between each account, primed and painted after every push.


And that is at a minimum...you forgot waxing too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> And that is at a minimum...you forgot waxing too.


This is plowsite...not karatekidsite.com


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> I will be with him...I gotta see for myself what kinda Hillbilly I'm dealing with


I know your really distraught now I understand, but eventually you'll be blessed with the opportunity...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Fred as the dealer...
> 
> View attachment 186599


 How did you get a picture of my Cousin Franky. He been there since we were kids and never left. :laugh: He wears a hat like that cause of that bald head, I call him inspector Gadget.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> This is plowsite...not karatekidsite.com






 :laugh:


----------

